# How a pro shoots snowboarding..



## photobetty (Jan 8, 2012)

So fun! Thanks for sharing that. I may have drooled a little, since I've been craving a medium-format camera for a long while now after trying a Mamiya 645-AFD (film) a while back.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I honestly think this guy's photos suck major balls


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I concur his photos are mediocre compared to some of the stuff people I know shoot.


----------



## photobetty (Jan 8, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I concur his photos are mediocre compared to some of the stuff people I know shoot.


I'm not crazy about that type of lighting (it seems a little flat to me, hence the "green screen" look he mentions), but I admit I don't know a lot about sports photography. Do you have any recommendations on whose work to look at? I'm completely new to snowboarding, and I'm not really familiar with any of the snowboard photographers out there yet.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

His angles and framing of the photos are just plain whack.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aaron Dodds, Huggy from Snowboarder Mag, Jeff Brockmeyer, Chad Otterstrom


----------



## photobetty (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome, thanks! I will check them out.


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

Huggy's real name is Ryan Hughes...


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 for complete mediocrity


----------

